# Help! Icky nail fungus!



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Feb 25, 2008)

I ran a marathon a couple months ago and ever since, a couple of my toe nails have become thick and gray. What can I do to save them?


----------



## LAW0MAN (Feb 25, 2008)

my dad always did these marathons and what not and he would come bleeding like from his socks when he would take off his shoes... and you know later down the line he had fungus.. so my mom bought him some fungus or athletes foot remedy! i think you can get it at local stores like cvs or wallgreens.. the one my dad had was in a little bottle and an applicator brush in it! almost like a makeup brush but smaller! and he just had to put it where the infection was at and by less than a week it was getting better! but you have to cover it with a sock right away and wash your hands because yeah it's only sanitary! oh and i think it's day and night!

hope i helped


----------



## SparklingWaves (Feb 25, 2008)

Blue Star Ointment applied to the nail every night until it grows out.


----------



## Ericita (Mar 1, 2008)

Oh, I think you should go to a doctor. If you actually have fungus on your nails, you will (probably) have to take oral pills for some weeks! Topical agents are rarely enough by themselves to cure if the infection is on the nail itself, they work better when the infection is only on the skin...
So please visit a doctor so he can judge better what you need. (Maybe it's not even fungus on the nails as you think...)


From medline: "...Over-the-counter creams and ointments generally do not help treat this condition..."
Here the whole article: MedlinePlus Medical Encyclopedia: Fungal nail infection


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Mar 1, 2008)

If it is deep and under the nail you should see a doctor.  They will probably prescribe you an pill like Lamisil.


----------



## nenebird (Mar 1, 2008)

Other than taking the prescription meds they advertise on tv (Which my MD says doesn't work unless you take it forevah), use Betadine on your bad toes till it clears. 

I soak a cotton pad and press onto my toes, put on socks. it leaves your toes a lovely orange yellow color.  But ...

It will kill the fungus. it takes awhile, I noticed improvement within a week.


----------



## runninggirl05 (Mar 1, 2008)

i always have clients with discoloured nails and fugus.. dont worry i take all precautions to sanatize all my tools and implements for the next client.. but i always recommend TEA TREE OIL.. put it on a lil cotton and then put it UNDER the nail.. u should replace this at least twice a day day and night.. if u just swab the top it doesnt really do anything so get it under the nail to the oil and penetrate.. also u can check out products called ALPRESSAN.. its a really good pedi line that was made for diabetics.. u can go to the spa and there is a tincture that is made for nail fungus.. 

but marathon runners.. ur feet are always goin to have problems with their feet.. also its very common that the big toe nail falls off too! 

dr's may prescribe lamisil.. but the cost of that i heard can reach about 300 dollars..


----------

